# Please help my Dwarf gourami will not eat his peas!



## aquariumrookie (Jun 26, 2014)

I have a constipated Dwarf Gourami and he either floats on his side or he is laying on something. I put in some Epsom salts for the past 3 or so days 1tsp per 5 gallons. I put in unshelled peas for my Dwarf Gourami, but he just sits there the White Cloud Mountain Minnows eat them. I do not think smooshing the peas in fish food will work either because he seems uninterested in eating. Some of the peas are wedged if you will in the Java Moss, so maybe he will eat it later.
CAN SOMEBODY PLEASE ACTUALLY RESPOND AND HELP ME OUT PLEASE!?
THANKS!


----------



## devilduck (Sep 7, 2012)

Sounds like a swim bladder problem. Sorry to say most of the time the chance for recovery is slim.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Dwarf gouramis aren't known for being hardy fish. Whenever something is wrong, they aren't likely to recover indeed. Do the scales look normal? If not, it might be bloat. When he isn't eating it doesn't sound like a normal swim bladder problem...


----------



## huhu89151734 (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm sorry man, like others said, once they go wrong, it's hard to bring them back. I once scared one to death by turning on the tank light while the room was dark and it was sleeping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

